
Ask HN: Did Cloudflare Destroy My SEO Traffic? - jorgecurio
I am extremely upset but I have come to the conclusion that after using cloudflare pro, my SEO traffic has disappeared. I checked to find that I didn&#x27;t even show up in the search results for my own full domain name.<p>Prior to using cloudflare I did not have this problem. SEO traffic was good, I was seeing my site in the search results.<p>I am just at a loss for what to do. As much as I loved cloudflare paying $20&#x2F;month for SSL, I now have growing suspicion that it was destroying my SEO traffic all this time and it actually leaves me infuriated.<p>How can I configure cloudflare or should I leave cloudflare altogether?
======
jorgecurio
Guys it's been resolved.

I had <meta name='robots' content='noindex,nofollow' /> in my homepage.

------
iurisilvio
I don't think so.

I'm using Cloudflare as a CDN for my website for 3 months now. All my traffic
(~98%) is from Google and it is consistently increasing every week.

It saves 20% of my bandwidth serving static resources and some of most visited
pages.

I don't use SSL, it is not important for my pages.

------
colept
My personal experience with CloudFlare is that it is best configured as a CDN
for your public static front-end. Any CSS, JS, and images will see bandwidth
reductions.

That being said, for the back-end I've never seen improvements. If CloudFlare
detects a server error, it could show a static optimized page which is great
for anti-DDoS protection but the recovery on their end was significantly
slower (minutes behind). It's an unnecessary layer in the protocol.

------
dangrossman
Log in to Google Webmaster Tools, claim your site, and find out why it's not
being indexed. Understand the problem before attempting to remedy it.

~~~
jorgecurio
it reports no problems at all.

------
jorgecurio
oh god I just found this thread, sounds same as my situation.

[https://forums.digitalpoint.com/threads/moved-servers-
added-...](https://forums.digitalpoint.com/threads/moved-servers-added-
cloudflare-instant-drop-in-seo-pictures.2688419/)

------
jgrahamc
_I checked to find that I didn 't even show up in the search results for my
own full domain name_

What is your domain name?

~~~
jorgecurio
is there an email address I can reach you at?

~~~
jgrahamc
I suggest you contact CloudFlare support to help you with this.

